# Alcohol



## angtye21 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi All

Just a quick question really... I'm visiting Dubai next week for a couple of days. I'm booked into a hotel with no alcohol licence so does that mean if I buy a duty free bottle of something at Dubai Airport I'm not allowed to have a drink in the privacy of my room if I fancy one?

I just don't want to end up arrested!

Please could someone give me some advice. 

Thank you!


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

That is illegal for residents, however I'm not too sure for a tourist (assuming you're on visit visa right?)


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

Don;t worry about it, the hotel room mini bars are well stocked, just do it. But never flaunt it, that does'nt go over well, and depending on the place and conditions, you may be in violation of some law. 

If you are stumbling around pissy on the hotel grounds, you will be okay, but don't think that you can wake up drunk on the beach without the possibility that the man will haul you in and make an example of you. Just like the good ole days.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

you can bring alcohol from duty free if you are on tourist visa
however make sure you are not out of your room drunk


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> you can bring alcohol from duty free if you are on tourist visa
> however make sure you are not out of your room drunk


First point, yes that's true.

Second point, That's a bit over the top, and yes, your intentions are OK, but let the guy enjoy the place, he's not going to be pulled by the old bill realistically is he.

Just don't flaunt it here - don't take the piss (as we say in UK), and you'll be fine.

Probably not the best thing you can do walking in with Dubai Duty Free bags and your 2 litres of Vodka though - stick it in a holdall, that way, what's the problem?


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Andy , agree with you , 


Angty: enjoy dubai , a question wich hotel is the alchool Free ? never heard about it before ?

thanks


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

M.Sharaf said:


> Andy , agree with you ,
> 
> 
> Angty: enjoy dubai , a question wich hotel is the alchool Free ? never heard about it before ?
> ...


Taj Palace for example is a 5-star alcohol free hotel


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

angtye21 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just a quick question really... I'm visiting Dubai next week for a couple of days. I'm booked into a hotel with no alcohol licence so does that mean if I buy a duty free bottle of something at Dubai Airport I'm not allowed to have a drink in the privacy of my room if I fancy one?
> 
> ...


_This just means that the Hotel u chose does not have in house Bars/ Restaurants that are licenced to sell Alcohol .. Dry Hotels as they are known here 
there are a couple in Deira 

Best way to do it is ... collect your luggage & when u get your bottle at Duty Free put it straight in your suitcase before u get in the Taxi, this way u will be fine .. no problem they wont check your suitcase at the Hotel... enjoy 


_


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There are dry hotels who don't want the hassle, tax etc of having a bar and there are hotels run on Islamic values. Not only are these dry but they'll have seperate women only times at the pool, gym and so on.

A dry hotel won't be a problem but if you are in an Islamic hotel and they find empties in your bin for example, you may be asked to leave. You certainly won't be arrested though.

If you bring alcohol, just keep it out of sight. Alternatively you are never that far from a bar in Dubai, just leave your hotel and go and have a drink elsewhere.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Alternatively you are never that far from a bar in Dubai, just leave your hotel and go and have a drink elsewhere.


But remember to take out a mortgage first.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Is that new very tall Rotana Rose on SZR not dry? Maybe I heard that after a few too many JD n Coke`s!


----------

